# DIY ADA light unit - Interesting method of doing it :)



## daniel19831123 (14 May 2011)

I stumble across this thread and I have to say I myself is intrigued about trying it out. thought I share it with everyone here. I'm pretty sure there will be people out there with good DIY skill that can make it as good as ADA product. 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... -hood.html


----------



## nayr88 (14 May 2011)

Some people create some really smart diy bits, that's gotta be one of the best, especially those hanging nano lights.


----------



## sr20det (15 May 2011)

That a good guide, definately a cost effective light method.


----------



## bigmatt (15 May 2011)

nice. If i had more skill i thought something similar using gu10 led bulbs and clear perspex would be kind of cool! Damn my clumsy sausage fingers! Matt


----------



## Gill (15 May 2011)

Done that before on one of my tanks. But instead of going to all the trouble of having to cut out the shapes and then fix them together. I simply used Guttering and the End Stoppers. To attach the Ligh Units I used Those Metal Tension Grips for hanging tools.


----------



## nayr88 (15 May 2011)

That sounds good mate, 

Have you got pictures of it? How does the guttering hold up against the heat from the lamp?


----------



## Gill (15 May 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> That sounds good mate,
> 
> Have you got pictures of it? How does the guttering hold up against the heat from the lamp?



I used to but PC crashed and lost about 4 years of Tank Pix. 

In regards to the heat Issue never had any probs with it.I used the thick black gutterting. I Used Silver wrapping paper as the reflecter.


----------

